# VGA Mode not detected



## Der O (30. August 2003)

Hallo,
habe jetzt Suse 8.2 parallel zu XP drauf.Hat wunderbar geklappt.

Nur:
Nachdem Linux gebootet hat,.sollte ja der Login Screen kommen.
Ich bekomme da aber nur die Meldung von meinem LCD "VGA Mode not detected",
und dann natürlich einen schwarzen Bildschrim.

Ich habe ein LCD 17" mit 1280x1024.
Grafikkarte: ATI Rage 128 pro mit 32 mb

hab schon die Auflösung auf 1024x768 runter gehabt,hat nichts geholfen.


Wie kann ich das Einstellen,weil ich komm ja so in Linux gar net rein.  

Grüße


----------



## Valentin- (31. August 2003)

hm startest du deinen Rechner im Text-Modus oder im  Grafikmodus?


----------



## Der O (31. August 2003)

Hallo,
im Grafik Modus.

Aber ich habe es mittlerweile hinbekommen,leider läuft mein TFT nur auf 16bit,gegenüber 32 bit unter windows....


----------



## JohannesR (31. August 2003)

Der Unterschied ist eh marginal...


----------



## Sway (1. September 2003)

Die meisten Distris erkennen einen TFT am DVI-Anschluss nicht wärend der installation. Und wärend der Installation müss man auch alles einstellen. Da du aber Suse hast, würd kurzzeitig auf SubD umstellen. Dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Valentin- (1. September 2003)

Kleiner Tipp, ist zwar Offtopic, aber während mal bitte mit H....
 

Danke.


----------

